# sendmail 8.15.2 accepting local connections only on FreeBSD 12



## balaji18 (Feb 2, 2019)

HI,

I installed FreeBSD 12 and wanted to use sendmail. All i did was "make all install" under /etc/mail after maintaining local-host-names, virtusertable and genericusertable. Restarted the machine. Executing the command
'sendmail -bv xxx@domain.com" returns deliverable, mailer local and the user. While i am able to send outgoing mails to any domain, sendmail only accepts mails from localhost. Tried telnet 127.0.0.1 25 and got successful response. But telnet 192.x.x.x 25 returned connection refused from the same machine as well from another machine.

Ping to the 192.x.x.x IP from another machine on the same network is fine. I checked the router port mapping and all is fine. I also checked the web server for port 80 and that too was fine. I changed the sshd default port and that too works fine(after router port mapping). So the problem is only with sendmail. Also, no firewall as such. Do not know where the issue is. Any help is greatly appreciated.

--Thanks.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 2, 2019)

Sendmail consists of 2 parts; the local delivery system and the "full blown" MTA. What you did was enable the local delivery system.

So enable Sendmail in /etc/rc.conf and then things will start behaving like an MTA. Ergo: add sendmail_enable="YES".

See also chapter 28 of the FreeBSD handbook.


----------



## balaji18 (Feb 2, 2019)

ShelLuser - Thanks a ton. It is now working like a charm. /etc/rc.conf made all the difference.


----------

